# Not a bad day on Okaloosa Island....



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I got a nice little spot I like to go to that always seems to pay off. My and my buddy Ben and his daughter went today. Spent 4-5 hours got 6 pomp, 1 turtle, i medium sized stingray and a big sheephead.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good stuff, jimmy! Kept the ray, right? Lol


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Good Stuff man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine job!!! Congrats to ya'll!!!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

For all we know you could have real small feet.  Just playing. Nice haul.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

almo100 said:


> For all we know you could have real small feet.  Just playing. Nice haul.


lol, i kind of do, 9.5, small for a guy my size


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice mess of fish there man !


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations definitely a great day!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a good way to count to seven...Great catch.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome haul Jimmy congrats !!!!


----------

